# What Wyndham Fees to Expect?



## rob621 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have read over and over again about additional Wyndham fees and Wyndham "nickel and diming".  As a potential purchaser, what fees are common and should I expect above and beyond the annual maintenance fee/taxes?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 11, 2012)

rob621 said:


> I have read over and over again about additional Wyndham fees and Wyndham "nickel and diming".  As a potential purchaser, what fees are common and should I expect above and beyond the annual maintenance fee/taxes?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



Wyndham title transfer fee
Club Wyndham program fee
Reservation transaction fee (you get a free one for every 77K points you own)
Housekeeping fee (you get 1 free for every 1K points you own)
Guest confirmation fee (you get one free per contract unless VIP)
Credit pool fee
$59 fee to use PlusPartners Travel for plane, hotel or cruise tickets.
RCI exchange fee


----------



## ronparise (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheryl did a good job telling you what the fees are , but stopped short of answering your question about what is common or what to expect. and there is one set of fees she didnt mention. and thats the billing fees...If you pay mf monthly and Wyndham sends you a bill, they add an $8 fee, and if you pay online or over the phone, they charge $3 or $4 to pay it..This can add up, but can be avoided altogether if you let them do an auto pay


*Wyndham title transfer fee:*
 This is a one time fee and paid only when you buy or sell, so dont expect this more than once or twice in your ownership. Just be careful to deed the property correctly when you first buy it

*Club Wyndham program fee* This is paid with your maintenance fees and is  what pays for the points program (reservations, the website the call center etc)

*Reservation transaction fee (you get a free one for every 77K points you own)* At $30 a pop this can be a pain, but you will never pay one unless you make lots of short stay reservations at the less expensive (re mf) resorts. or if you cancel and then make another reservation And remember if you plan ahead and make several reservations in one day..they count as just one

*Housekeeping fee (you get 1 free for every 1K points you own)*
This is another one that you wont see unless you make lots of short stay reservations at the less expensive resorts



*Guest confirmation fee (you get one free per contract unless VIP)*
This is imposed if you will not be present at check in, or if you reserved several units at the same time, and at $99 this can add up if you buy Wyndham to give away to friends and family or do rentals. If there is someone that will be using the account a lot,  (like an adult child). Putting your spouse on the account with you can help. But since most folks buy this stuff to use themselves, its usually not a big deal...For me (I do a lot of rentals) it is, but its just part of the cost of doing business

*Credit pool fee*
I pay this every year, as I always credit pool points, most folks dont. If you do use the credit pool its to extend your use of your points which is worth paying for, if you need it, or to combine 2 or 3 years of points for one super vacation...Again, i think its worth it


*$59 fee to use PlusPartners Travel for plane, hotel or cruise tickets.*
This one is simple...dont buy it;  dont pay it

*RCI exchange fee*
RCI exchange fees are paid by everyone that uses RCI, so this is not unique to Wyndham.  I think the answere here is; Just dont use RCI.  Conventional wisdom is that the best use of Wyndham points is in the Wyndham system anyway.  The only reason to use RCI (in my opinion) is if you come to the end of the year and are in a use it or lose it situation with your points. (You should learn to use the points credit pool) or if Wyndham doesnt have a property where you want to vacation....If either of these two situations happens often, you probably bought the wrong timeshare system in the first place.....Make sure you do you homework now, before you buy and know that the Wyndham list of resorts works for you.


Bottom line here is that beyond the purchase prive and regular mf, fees in the Wyndham system are easily managed and controlled


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 11, 2012)

I own resale points and , with prudent use, can avoid the extra fees.   If your reservations average costs is 77K points or more (in 2 BDS) you will not have housekeeping fees.  If you are prudent and make your reservations in batches, you won't have reservation fees. 

 RCI membership is included but you have to pay trade fees- just like everyone else.   If you use your points within the club Wyndham system, you dont have to worry about this

I don't credit pool, but that fee is reasonable and a good tool for most folks


----------



## bnoble (Jul 11, 2012)

As others have pointed out, unless you are making a lot of short stay reservations during low-point seasons/at low-point resorts, most of the nuisance fees won't crop up.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 12, 2012)

Forgot!  Special Assessment fee.  Got one of those once too that lasted for 3 years.


----------

